# Do You Like Cornbread?



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

One of the sites I have bookmarked:

http://www.nationalcornbread.com/recipeindex.html

Shel


----------



## dirk skene (Feb 13, 2007)

Whow! Shel! Thanks for the link :smiles: 
Dis here sutheun boy be liking sum corn bread


----------



## akila001 (Feb 10, 2007)

Ouah, thanks for the link!


----------



## chris1980 (Dec 22, 2006)

You aint gettin nun my cornbread.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Glad y'all found the site to your liking. Here's last year's prize winners:

http://www.nationalcornbread.com/2006winners.html

I like my cornbread pretty much straight ahead, maybe with some jalapeno or corn kernels in it, preferably made with a good quality buttermilk.

Shel


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

I love cornbread but have had a really hard time finding a recipe for the kind my aunt down in Georgia makes. It's fried on a griddle like a pancake but comes out lacy and crunchy around the edges. It beats a hoecake in the oven any day, IMO!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Sounds like your aunt made johnnycakes. I've seen 'em fit the description you've provided. They're gooooood to :look: 

Shel


----------



## allie (Jul 21, 2006)

You're probably right! Growing up that's what we called cornbread. I have tried and tried but can't get the consistency just right. If you happen to run across a recipe, I'd love to try it!


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I 'm pretty sure I have a few, but they've not yet been transcribed to the computer. However, Google is your friend. Just search on johnnycakes, johnny cakes, and also corn pone. Usually, although not exclusively, johnnycakse and it's derivitives are a northern and New England term, and corn pone is more often used in the south.

Shel


----------



## dmt (Jul 28, 2006)

Hail yeayuh!!!

Or is that durnd raht... ??

The Boss' family all come from Arkansas and Texas, and cornbread has been thrust down my gullet with such fervor that one could not help but gain an immediate appreciation for that sweet, crumbly texture of wholesomeness...
And it tastes good, too!!! 
Link bookmarked, and I'll be bringing out the cast iron cornbread molds to do a little 'spare-a-mentin'...
Thanks for awakening a dormant taste memory...


----------

